# Algarve International Fair



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just wondered if anyone has exhibited at the Fair in the past and could tell me what it is like in the Pavilion, is it hot, does it get busy and if so when are th busy times?

Are there places in the fair to buy water or cold drinks and are they reasonably priced?

And anything else you can think of really.

For anyone reading this who is going please come and see us on stand 117, it would be great to put some faces with names..

:ranger:


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

We are planning to go , so will pop over and say hi


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Like any of these types of events there will be no shortage of places to buy food and drink, the Algarve International Fair will have a food court/area too.

as for prices, as normal they will be charging the most they can get away with, expect to pay a lot for everthing, best to take all you need in with you.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Never been to the Algarve fair, but I have been a few times to the Lisbon one, ( FIL), Prices for food and drinks may vary, depending on the interest of the public. The bottom prices are expected to be similar with the sort of prices you pay at the airport lounge or even higher


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

HI we are down at the fair now..food is OK prices, we had curry for lunch (sorry guys in Central Portugal), I also met Piglet today, and lots of other new people.

If anyone is going tomorrow please come and find us at stand 117, we in a really cool drafty corner soooo nice and cool, and have a glass of wine with us.

Great show discount for advertisers..!


----------

